# A Man's Age Determined by Trip to Home Depot



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2014)

A Man's Age Determined by Trip to Home Depot

You are in the middle of a few projects at your home: putting in a new
 fence, painting the basement walls, putting in a new garden. You are hot and
 sweaty, covered in dust, lawn clippings, dirt and paint. You have your old
 work clothes on. You know the outfit -- shorts with the hole in the crotch,
 old T-shirt with a stain from who-knows-what, and an old pair of tennis shoes.

Right in the middle of these projects you realize you need to run to Home Depot for supplies.

 Depending on your age you might do the following:

 In your 20s:
 Stop what you are doing. Shave, take a shower, blow dry your hair, brush
 your teeth, floss and put on clean clothes.
 Check yourself in the mirror and flex. Add a dab of your favorite cologne
 because, you never know, you just might meet some hot chick while standing
 in the checkout line.

 And yes, you went to school with the pretty girl running the register.

 In your 30s:
 Stop what you are doing, put on clean shorts and shirt. Change your shoes.
 You married the hot chick so no need for much else.
 Wash your  hands and comb your hair. Check yourself in the mirror. Still got
 it. Add a shot of your favorite cologne to cover the smell.

 The cute girl running the register is the kid sister to someone you went to
 school with.

 In your 40s:
 Stop what you are doing. Put on a sweatshirt that is long enough to cover
 the hole in the crotch of your shorts.
 Put on different shoes and a hat. Wash your hands. Your bottle of Brute is
 almost empty, so don't waste any of it on a trip to Home Depot.
 Check yourself in the mirror and do more sucking in than flexing.

 The hot young thing running the register is your daughter's age and you feel
 weird about thinking she's spicy.

 In your 50s:
 Stop what you are doing. Put on a hat. Wipe the dirt off your hands  onto
 your shirt. Change shoes because you don't want to get dog crap in your new
 sports car. Check yourself in the mirror and swear not to wear that shirt
 anymore
 because it makes you look fat.

 The cutie running the register smiles when she sees you coming and you think
 you still have it. Then you remember -- the hat you have on is from Bubba's
 Bait & Beer Bar and it says, 'I Got Worms '

 In your 60s:
 Stop what you are doing. No need for a hat any more. Hose the dog crap off
 your shoes. The mirror was shattered when you were in your 50s. You hope you
 have underwear on so nothing hangs out the hole in your pants.

 The girl  running the register may be cute but you don't have your glasses
 on, so you're not sure.

 In your 70s:
 Stop what you are doing. Wait to go to Home Depot until the drug store has
 your prescriptions ready too. Don't even notice the dog crap on your shoes.

 The young thing at the register stares at you and you realize your xxx are
 hanging out the hole in your crotch.

 In your 80s:
 Stop what you are doing. Start again. Then stop again. Now you remember you
 need to go to Home Depot. Go to Wal-Mart instead.

You went to school with the old lady greeter.

 You wander around trying to remember what you are looking for. Then you fart
 out loud and think someone called your name.

 In your 90s & beyond :
 What's a home deep hoe? Something for my garden? Where am I? Who am I? Why
 am I reading this?


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 29, 2014)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank gawd I'm not THAT bad !...........*YET.*


----------

